# light spotting at 36 weeks....



## blue skies (Jun 8, 2008)

Hiya - looking for some guidance   

Am 36 weeks with baby#2.  My daughter was born at 39 weeks.  

Baby is potentially breech at the moment - has been head down for ages, but at last abdo palp (a week ago) the midwife said she thought baby was actually breech instead.  She has arranged to see me this Friday and has said if she felt baby was still breech she would send me for a presentation scan.  In the intervening time baby has been moving around A LOT and has at times been transverse.  It's vertical again today, but whether thats head or bottom down I can't tell.  I am also feeling like bump has "dropped" and there is more pressure on the cervix. 

I've had (as in my previous pregnancy) usual creamyish pregnancy discharge all the way through.

Today however that discharge has been very slightly tinged brown - what I would consider to be very light spotting.  There is no loss of mucus as far as I can see (nothing egg white, or shiny) just usual discharge but teeny tiny bit of this spotting.

I perhaps wouldn't even had noticed if it hadn't have been a white knicker day!! It's really very tiny amount.

I'm confused because I thought I wouldn't be "ready" to start loosing my plug if baby wasn't head down ready?  And isn't 36 weeks too early to be loosing the plug?  Could it be anything else?  Do I need to contact my midwife sooner than Friday morning?

Just wondering if this would be considered normal, or whether I need to worry/see someone before Friday?

Thanks

Sophie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's probably due to the baby moving around so much, possibly dislodging an old bleed from early pregnancy. If it becomes more, or red, ring the hospital straight away. Don't worry about the plug. It doesn't have any bearing on going into labour, or whether the heads down or not,  keep an eye on movements, and if you are concerned, ring hem again all the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

